# "The Boganmobile" Holden rebadge project



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

So after nearly 4 years I'm finally getting around to doing some more mods to my 2013 Cruze LS. Had some hail damage recently and the car has to go into the body shop for repairs so I'm taking the opportunity to get some long awaited stuff done. I've got a JKS spoiler that's getting installed, and a set of Front and Rear Holden badges arriving soon from Australia. Also still searching for a holden steering wheel airbag cover. Trunk badge is easy but the front grille badge is going to be difficult to install and get it to look good without spending $3000 to import a holden bumper and grille. So this is what I came up with:
Remove bow tie.
Use chrome 3m tape to chrome out the bowtie bar.
Take some cardboard and make a template for a badge holder.
Sculpt badge holder from hard plastic
and cover with more chrome tape.
















The rough template shown is just the bottom layer to get it flush with the bar. The top layer will cover the rest of the bowtie and you'll never even know it was there.
Wish I had a 3d printer, this would be so much easier.......


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

New tires and wheels went on today!
I got 74,418 miles out of the factory installed tires so I think I definitely got my money's worth! Upgraded from 16" factory steelies to 17" konigs with a set of Uniroyal Tiger paws.








Old factory wheels








New konigs!

Completely transforms the look of the car now I just need to drop it like it's hot and add some skirts and my spoiler.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm about knee deep in getting some bowtie removal parts 3d printed. It has been a long process as I'm at the mercy of someone doing someone else a favor. Good luck!


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I'm about knee deep in getting some bowtie removal parts 3d printed. It has been a long process as I'm at the mercy of someone doing someone else a favor. Good luck!


Keep me posted if you manage to get something made! A holden badge conversion kit would sell like hotcakes on here if you have a good design!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Don't hold your breath, but I'll let you know. I found out yesterday it is back on again.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Got my spoiler installed!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mötley Crüze said:


> Got my spoiler installed!


Looks good! I also like the color and the rims.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Lowering springs and front/rear strut bars ordered, should be here on the next week or two


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would suggest the Whiteline sway bar next.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Strut bars installed, waiting on installing springs until I can get my struts ordered. Also have new taillights to install, and a holden steering wheel on the way.







View attachment 283857


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Where did you manage to find a Holden steering wheel? Everything I look up shows that I can't get the airbag module because it's basically shipping an explosive device.



Mötley Crüze said:


> Strut bars installed, waiting on installing springs until I can get my struts ordered. Also have new taillights to install, and a holden steering wheel on the way.
> View attachment 283854
> View attachment 283857


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> Everything I look up shows that I can't get the airbag module because it's basically shipping an explosive device.


Correct. Either it's being shipped against the rules, knowingly or unknowingly, or they somehow separated the airbag from the steering wheel cover and are shipping it without the bag. 

The good thing is that, since it's GM, the airbags use sodium azide and not that nasty crap in the Takata airbags 

Seriously, I'd hate to have the ATF knocking on my door for illegally shipping propellant (hazmat).

Doug

.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> Correct. Either it's being shipped against the rules, knowingly or unknowingly, or they somehow separated the airbag from the steering wheel cover and are shipping it without the bag.
> 
> The good thing is that, since it's GM, the airbags use sodium azide and not that nasty crap in the Takata airbags
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the Takata air bags that use double edge razor blades and broken glass. ?

I remember seeing someone else here had removed the airbag cover from a Verano airbag and replaced it with the Cruze cover as part of his extensive engine swap project. From what I remember, it just has 6 tabs that hold the cover in place. If that's the case, I would love to find the cover. The internal side of the cover worldwide is actually a circular cut so it could be used everywhere.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> Ah yes, the Takata air bags that use double edge razor blades and broken glass. ?


[OT] FWIW, we should all be up to speed on this. This ranks right up there with Corvairs, Pintos, and VW diesels - all automotive industry debacles that should be learning events for everyone who touches cars.

Doug

.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> Where did you manage to find a Holden steering wheel? Everything I look up shows that I can't get the airbag module because it's basically shipping an explosive device.


I ordered it from an auto wrecker in Bundaberg Australia. I'm hoping it makes it through customs....


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Not sure if the 1.8 piece has all the part numbers on it like the 1.4 cover does, but you should look on the underside of the engine cover over the spark plugs/coil pack and see if you can find the Holden-badged equivalent. For example, I was able to find this online using the GM part number listed on the underside of the cover.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

More bogan bits arrived today! 
I'm baffled as to how the airbag made it through customs, but at least its here!
























Local chevy dealer said they should be able to install them no problem!
Guuyuk I'll definitely be on the hunt for a holden engine cover for my 1.8!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The backside looks different from the Chevy. You may have to figure out how to peel the cover.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I think this will help (along with another post 2 replies down) if the airbag cover would need to be swapped.








Building The Cruzen2.0


I have been lamenting my issues with a damaged BCM (probably my fault) lately, but then I saw this video and saw/heard what happens when things go REALLY wrong (example starts about 9m into video)




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> I think this will help (along with another post 2 replies down) if the airbag cover would need to be swapped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This definitely helps! I'm just going to swap the cover so that the dealership guys dont have to reprogram my computer when they install the wheel and cruise control. Besides, the airbag came off a 2009 holden cruze, so its possibly one of those recalled Takata units.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I was looking at a junkyard clearinghouse site based in Australia, found several airbags available 2009-2014 (and most would atcually ship to the US). Good thing they showed details of the back of the airbag units, *every one of them were sourced from Takata*. So yes, definitely swap out the cover and use the US airbag unit.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Sorry it's been awhile, it's been difficult to work on my car outside since I don't have a garage. I'm currently in the process of getting the last of my parts ordered so I can get this thing finished in time for Gridlife 2020 next spring.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Got half of my airbag cover swap done! Those cruze airbag covers are a bitch to get off! Based on the way they are attached to the airbag itself, I had to use a dremel to get it off. Since the takata airbag was going away anyways, I felt no shame in cutting it off, leaving the cover intact. I'll do the reverse process on my factory airbag, cutting the pad off instead of the airbag. Then it's as simple as popping the holden cover on the good airbag!





























The trick is to cut the little tabs off and then pry the cover off with a screwdriver. The ones on the top are the hardest because of the way the cover is shaped, but with some patience and a good grinding wheel, they'll come out without damaging the cover. I'll be sure to get some pics of the install once I'm ready to install it on my new wheel!


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Progress! Grille installed, air bag cover installed, and I think I can officially call it a Holden now...
























Still needs custom headlights, front splitter, Australian front plate, lowering kit installed and a few little extra goodies to give it some flair.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

That looks like a ripper and smack bang in the US. haha, awesome..


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> That looks like a ripper and smack bang in the US. haha, awesome..


I'm thinking about doing an aussie flag on the roof since my car is already the right background color.
One other bit I'm looking for is an aussie front plate holder. All I can find online are the ugly universal ones...


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Mötley Crüze said:


> I'm thinking about doing an aussie flag on the roof since my car is already the right background color.
> One other bit I'm looking for is an aussie front plate holder. All I can find online are the ugly universal ones...


Do you want to show me an example of an Aussie plate holder? I didn't know there was a difference?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

VMG Automotive - Number Plate Frames


Number plate frames & perspex covers to fit all Australian states & territory licence plates. Printed with your dealerships details to make your brand go further. Standard number plate, motorcycle and european sizes available. Call for a quote 1800 652 242



www.vmgautomotive.com.au


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks awesome!
How much of the middle bar did you have to cut off to get the grille to fit in place?
Also, how much of a gap did you end up with on the bottom (and possibly sides) of the grille? I'm looking to fit the grille I bought a while back and fill in the space with some extra plastic from an otherwise broken front end and some plastic welding.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> Looks awesome!
> How much of the middle bar did you have to cut off to get the grille to fit in place?
> Also, how much of a gap did you end up with on the bottom (and possibly sides) of the grille? I'm looking to fit the grille I bought a while back and fill in the space with some extra plastic from an otherwise broken front end and some plastic welding.


About an inch and a half on the bottom and a quarter inch on each side. You pretty much have to cut the bar flush with the outside of the tabs below it on each side. Best way to get a snug fit is to start with about an inch on each side and then keep trimming till the screw holes on top line up and you can attach the grille to the cover itself. I cut mine without taking the cover off so I could get the fit "correct" but you'll need to remove the cover to get the support screws in. Also, which grille are you installing? The other style grille may be different shape.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> VMG Automotive - Number Plate Frames
> 
> 
> Number plate frames & perspex covers to fit all Australian states & territory licence plates. Printed with your dealerships details to make your brand go further. Standard number plate, motorcycle and european sizes available. Call for a quote 1800 652 242
> ...


My aussie plates are too tall and narrow for the euro plate mounting bracket I bought and it looks like crap. They're too wide for a standard US plate bracket too.
This is the bracket I need:








I might just call up my friend in Perth and see if he can grab one off a wrecked cruze at a salvage yard.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Mötley Crüze said:


> My aussie plates are too tall and narrow for the euro plate mounting bracket I bought and it looks like crap. They're too wide for a standard US plate bracket too.
> This is the bracket I need:
> 
> I might just call up my friend in Perth and see if he can grab one off a wrecked cruze at a salvage yard.


Ok Motley keep me posted here. I can go check for you in a few weeks time as I go to my local wrecking yard checking for a part for my sunroof if your mate in Perth can't get one. Should be farily easy though as it looks like a standard mounting plate for us here in Oz.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Ok Motley keep me posted here. I can go check for you in a few weeks time as I go to my local wrecking yard checking for a part for my sunroof if your mate in Perth can't get one. Should be farily easy though as it looks like a standard mounting plate for us here in Oz.


If you can find a airbag cover, I'll buy that from you.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

T


Mötley Crüze said:


> My aussie plates are too tall and narrow for the euro plate mounting bracket I bought and it looks like crap. They're too wide for a standard US plate bracket too.
> This is the bracket I need:
> View attachment 285351
> 
> I might just call up my friend in Perth and see if he can grab one off a wrecked cruze at a salvage yard.


The website shows at least three different sizes. One of them should work.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

I m


Scotch&Dry said:


> Ok Motley keep me posted here. I can go check for you in a few weeks time as I go to my local wrecking yard checking for a part for my sunroof if your mate in Perth can't get one. Should be farily easy though as it looks like a standard mounting plate for us here in Oz.


I managed to find a site selling the backing plate I needed. Comes with a frame, but I'll probably personalize one at some point.
Plastic NUMBER PLATE COVER with UNI BACKING PLATE - STANDARD SIZE (6 DIGIT) - 372x133mm heres the needed mounting plate/frame. It's not cruze specific, but its sized to the standard aussie plates.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Mötley Crüze said:


> About an inch and a half on the bottom and a quarter inch on each side. You pretty much have to cut the bar flush with the outside of the tabs below it on each side. Best way to get a snug fit is to start with about an inch on each side and then keep trimming till the screw holes on top line up and you can attach the grille to the cover itself. I cut mine without taking the cover off so I could get the fit "correct" but you'll need to remove the cover to get the support screws in. Also, which grille are you installing? The other style grille may be different shape.


I have the grille from a JH CDX. It looks fairly similar in shape, just a bit more rounded on the bottom part. The pic is a bit tilted, but the difference between the US and AUS grille looks about what I was thinking.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> I have the grille from a JH CDX. It looks fairly similar in shape, just a bit more rounded on the bottom part. The pic is a bit tilted, but the difference between the US and AUS grille looks about what I was thinking.
> View attachment 285361


That will likely fit differently than mine. Mine is an older grille.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

One of my co-workers has a brother that works in an exhaust shop and he hooked me up with a muffler delete for a fair price. I had them cut out the resonator and replaced the muffler with a thrush glasspack. It's got a nice low growl on idle, and sounds like a hayabusa above 5000 rpm. Only complaint is the drone at 2000.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> If you can find a airbag cover, I'll buy that from you.


Shouldn't be too hard Blasirl. I can't get there this weekend but probably can the next. Are they all the exact same size? My 2010 is a 'JG' then the following year they started the 'JH' model..


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Shouldn't be too hard Blasirl. I can't get there this weekend but probably can the next. Are they all the exact same size? My 2010 is a 'JG' then the following year they started the 'JH' model..


I would be interested in one too.
As far as I have seen, Holden used the same airbag module from 2009 through at least 2015 on both the JG and JH models so the covers would be the same.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Shouldn't be too hard Blasirl. I can't get there this weekend but probably can the next. Are they all the exact same size? My 2010 is a 'JG' then the following year they started the 'JH' model..


Wonderful. I need black, but if they are difficult to find, I will entertain a tan one.



guuyuk said:


> I would be interested in one too.
> As far as I have seen, Holden used the same airbag module from 2009 through at least 2015 on both the JG and JH models so the covers would be the same.


Good to know as I was not sure.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah the jg and jh should have the same wheel. The airbag assembly itself is easy to remove with a pair of small flat blade screwdrivers through two holes in the back of the wheel. The hard part is removing the cover from the airbag module. It's nearly impossible without a dremel tool or very sharp hobby knife. I still dont know how mine got through customs with the bag attached but it would be best to remove the bag if possible to avoid issues with customs.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mötley Crüze said:


> Yeah the jg and jh should have the same wheel. The airbag assembly itself is easy to remove with a pair of small flat blade screwdrivers through two holes in the back of the wheel. The hard part is removing the cover from the airbag module. It's nearly impossible without a dremel tool or very sharp hobby knife. I still dont know how mine got through customs with the bag attached but it would be best to remove the bag if possible to avoid issues with customs.


Here is how I removed it.








How-To: Add a Working Paddle Shift Steering Wheel


This is not the only thread on this subject, but I wrote this to clarify some misinformation and my procedure was a bit different, so I hope you do not get upset with me for posting this. Robert Overview: This idea started one day when I read a Sonic Forum post about adding paddle shifters...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Got more parts in today! My RS bumper arrived along with my fog light bezels, my aussie plate holder, and my Aero Blitz front splitter!
















Gonna be lots of cutting and drilling to install the front splitter, rods, holden grille, and front license plate before I take it in for paint....
While I have the bumper off, I'll swap out my headlights to the winjet ones I bought, and upgrade my horn to the Wolo air horn I bought last week.
Also have custom decals on the way, going to carbon wrap the center part of my hood and front bumper and I have a silver lion decal that will go on the hood.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Here is how I removed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try get to the wreckers this weekend Blasirl. Do you want me to remove the airbag or send it as is?

Just thinking that postage (ripoff between Oz and the US) will be much cheaper if I can remove the airbag from it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> I'll try get to the wreckers this weekend Blasirl. Do you want me to remove the airbag or send it as is?
> 
> Just thinking that postage (ripoff between Oz and the US) will be much cheaper if I can remove the airbag from it?


I only need the cover, so if you can get it off without damage, that's the way to go.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mötley Crüze said:


> Got more parts in today! My RS bumper arrived along with my fog light bezels, my aussie plate holder, and my Aero Blitz front splitter!
> View attachment 285466
> 
> View attachment 285467
> ...


I thought they stopped making those. That will look sweet.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I only need the cover, so if you can get it off without damage, that's the way to go.


No worries. Anything else needed? Will be heading there in about an hour.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe a set of wheel caps, but that is not important.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Mötley Crüze said:


> The hard part is removing the cover from the airbag module. It's nearly impossible without a dremel tool or very sharp hobby knife.


Are there any instructions for this? I can see four small nuts on bolts I have unscrewed but not sure what to do next?


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Are there any instructions for this? I can see four small nuts on bolts I have unscrewed but not sure what to do next?


All good! I managed to get this done without the use of a dremel or anything else. @Blasirl will hit you up with a PM.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mötley Crüze said:


> Got more parts in today! My RS bumper arrived along with my fog light bezels, my aussie plate holder, and my Aero Blitz front splitter!
> 
> 
> Gonna be lots of cutting and drilling to install the front splitter, rods, holden grille, and front license plate before I take it in for paint....
> ...


Any updates?


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Been busy with work, and ran out of project money until after I get my taxes done. Hoping to get my headlights installed in the next week or two, along with the RS bumper and splitter. Since I dont have a garage, I've been borrowing my dad's and he lives 3 hours away.


----------



## Atstehley (Feb 11, 2019)

Mötley Crüze said:


> Been busy with work, and ran out of project money until after I get my taxes done. Hoping to get my headlights installed in the next week or two, along with the RS bumper and splitter. Since I dont have a garage, I've been borrowing my dad's and he lives 3 hours away.


Ah, the curse of progress. Can't wait to see the next update! Good luck.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

Heading up to my dad's place this weekend, hopefully we can get all my stuff done so I can get my bumper in the body shop soon for paint. This weekend's To-do list:

Remove old bumper cover 
Install new LED headlight buckets 
Modify new RS bumper to fit holden grille and swap side marker and fog lights onto new bumper
Install air horn
Install front aero Splitter
Install aussie front license plate holder.
Possible mount for grille mounted rally lights?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> I'll try get to the wreckers this weekend Blasirl. Do you want me to remove the airbag or send it as is?
> 
> Just thinking that postage (ripoff between Oz and the US) will be much cheaper if I can remove the airbag from it?


I forgot to ask, where are you going to hide the compressor?


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a wolo bad boy. The compressor is built into the horn. Horn bolts right into the factory mount. Just cut your stockwires and put connectors on the ends.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

RS bumper grille badge and headlights installed!
Ready to send off for paint. We're waiting to do the rest until after its painted.


----------



## Mötley Crüze (Jun 2, 2015)

my SRi badge arrived from australia and I found a Yakima Roof rack on craigslist for $100 so I snatched it up. They go for a lot more than that new! I'm probably going to flip the Yakima air dam around and put a holden decal up there instead.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Well isn't that fantastic. A Holden Cruze in the good ole' US. Fantastic effort *Mötley Crüze.*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Well isn't that fantastic. A Holden Cruze in the good ole' US. Fantastic effort *Mötley Crüze.*


I thought you had gotten yourself lost! Where ave you been hiding, Western Samoa?


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes apologies but Covid has kicked our arses in my town and we have been in lockdown for a while now. Having everyone at home 24x7 has been a challenge..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

More screen time - woo hoo!


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> More screen time - woo hoo!


Yeah something like that..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Yeah something like that..


We also are just beginning to return to work in my area, although almost everyone in my immediate family was considered a front line employee.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Hopefully they pull through unscathed mate.


----------

